# Marineland Eclipse series



## jpa0824

I am thinking of buying a couple of Marineland eclipse tanks. has anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## leifthebunny

I've got 4 currently. 3 12g and 1 6g. Though they are a bit of a pain to get into for cleaning (condensation drips everywhere when you lift the lid off, the light's in the lid, ...) due to the small entry on top, I've been pretty happy with them.


----------

